
CuriosityStream to Go Public via $330M Merger - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-11/curiositystream-to-go-public-via-330-million-merger-deal
======
CaliforniaKarl
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200811005489/en/Cur...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200811005489/en/CuriosityStream-
Streaming-Media-Company-Devoted-Factual-Entertainment)

